# 1636 Flat w/ 55' Johnson 25hp Restore/Build



## sixgun86 (Jul 13, 2011)

First Boat 14' Flat w/ 18hp Sold $1200
Second Boat 12'V Center Console w/ 5hp Sold $1250
Third Boat 12' Rescue Flat Sold $150
Forth Boat 15' Flat Sold $300

1977 Sears 16' x 3' Flat with Rebuilt 1955 Johnson 25hp. Sold $1500

#1: Gut : Done Pg1
#2: Paint 55' Johnson Two Tone Blk/Wht Done Pg1
#3: Replace Transom: Done Pg1
#4: Epoxy Paint Hull : Done Pg1/2
#5: Frame/Carpet Floor & Deck : Done Pg1/2
#6: Register :Done Pg1/2
#7: Add Accessories & Seating Done Pg1/2
#8: Fix Trailer, Tires/Paint/Lights Done Pg1


----------



## skimsucka (Jul 13, 2011)

nice work and nice boats i like the way you keep all your threads organized!!


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Skim, the first coat has been applied to the hull... Can't wait until second goes on because the color is bit lighter than I prefer, also coverage is light. I'll be mixing my previous epoxy for a darker grey. Also the cowl has been finished. Starting to get somewhere..


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 20, 2011)

Your going to need a longer trailer.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2011)

When is the shop opening up?!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice work on the motor cover. Yep.....longer trailer.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 21, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> When is the shop opening up?!


I'd be in the red. I'm worried about fall coming. Boat sales are going to drop off so this project will have to stick around.



Jonboat Jerry said:


> Nice work on the motor cover. Yep.....longer trailer.


In this picture I've got the boat pushed back at least a foot or two so I could get paint on the bow. Still it hangs over a good ways. Thankfully my launch is close [-o< 

I was just planning on extending the bunks, maybe even raising them a bit.. ??

Here is a picture of it all the way on the trailer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 21, 2011)

I went with the longer bunks for now.
My nephew is taking a welding class in high school this coming year.
I'll have him lengthen the tongue.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've ripped out the wood transom, Had the boat out last week with a Johnson 6hp, didn't leak a drop!


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 11, 2011)

Figured I'd finish the trailer before the boat got too heavy to get it on and off by myself. It got longer bunks, lights and mounts, winch strap, tire/rim, and safety chain. Also got the transom boards cut and framed deck.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Transom has been bolted and sealed with 5200. Boat prepped, and finally painted. Better pics of the new bunks and lights/mount as well.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 22, 2011)

My numbers won't stick so I ended up using a stencil and painting them. Got a chance to finish the framing on the deck and cut out boards for the floor. I'm making them pull outs so I'll keep them in the garage when the boat isn't in use. Hopefully this will make them last twice as long. New winch and longer safety chains added to the trailer as well. Also got the ugly rim and tire replaced on the trailer as can be seen above this post. Now both are new.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking good man, a 1636 w/ a 25 should scoot right along!


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ty Ictalurus. Since the batt box will be open behind the last seat I've put switches attached to both sides to run the front lights and nav lights. Got the deck and half the floor carpeted too.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome build. Looks great!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the battery box and added switches, you just gave me an idea for my build  =D>


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ty fellas, as long as the battery box ventilates and there aren't any sparks from the switches we should be okay [-o< 

Well after purchasing some decals for the side of the boat and not having them adhere I decided to use a stencil. Came across this fella throwing a molotov cocktail. Google image search Stencil Gif + MSpaint + Print 3x3pages + TapeOver + Razor blade. The floor and deck are almost complete as well. All that remains is the batt/fuel tank section (pictured), carpet from the deck to the frame & deck frame legs. Next up finish the wiring, get a cover, and install some seats.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 25, 2011)

Finished the Floor and the deck. Only thing left is accessories like seating and the wiring at the batt box. I had planned on using a connector maybe from trailer harness so I can unplug and remove the rear panel/batt quickly and easily.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 25, 2011)

Since the trailer is so low the prop is only a couple inches from the ground at best. The bunks extend far from the frame so I need to fab something from the bunks to the foot to keep the prop elevated while being trailered. I don't have access to a welder or pipe bender so it should be interesting. Lately I've been wedging a piece of 2x4 scrap b/t motor and transom when launching but it is only a temp solution...Ideas welcome.


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 30, 2011)

Got all the lights wired up and the motor put on the back. Took it out last night in bay. Didn't skip a beat or leak a drop. First picture is of all the hotels on orange beach.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 30, 2011)

=D> =D> =D> 

Looks good man, I really like the motor, you going to keep this one or sell it?


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Looks good man, I really like the motor, you going to keep this one or sell it?



Listed it for sale about an hour ago. #-o Start high and walk it down.



> 16' Flat w/ Johnson 25hp E-Start & Trailer - $1650
> 
> Hull: 16' in length, 3' wide at floor, 4' wide at the gunnel. It has a new transom, deck, floor, carpet, nav lights & fog lights, epoxy paint, cleats, anchor assist, 3gallon fuel tank with new bulb, line, fitting, new battery & box w/ 3mo warranty. Floors are made to pull out and be stored if desired. Includes Life jackets, Air horn, 8lb anchor, & enough rope to hang a snake. Does not Leak a drop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 30, 2011)

sixgun86 said:


> Listed it for sale about an hour ago. Start high and walk it down.



Nice. I don't know how you do it, I seem to put more money into my builds than I could ever get out of one!


----------

